# [outside 45 day limit]



## jmdickie (Dec 17, 2014)

[All posts in this forum must be for the next 45 days - see red date top of page.  Since the maximum asking price is $100 per night on this forum, you are really unlikely to get a 3 bdm. - try the TUG Marketplace.]


----------

